# Dog ate half a box of after eights....



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

.... should I do anything?

He's a 32kg labrador. Box was still sealed, so I guess I should just be grateful he didn't polish of the entire box!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I`d phone your vet now, if it were my dog.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I would phone the Vet too..... After Eights are dark chocolate, aren't they?


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

i would phone a vet too if it was my dog.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I _personally_ would not worry - After Eights are mostly mint creme with a thin coating of dark chocolate, no real issue to a dog of that size - however! I would suggest you ring your vet and see what they say.


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Cheers we're off to the emergency vet, to be honest I was thinking along the lines of SixStar, it's very thin coating of chocolate and not like he's eaten 150g of choc, but I guess it's better safe than sorry.

£130 just to see the vet though.....!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

soulful dog said:


> Cheers we're off to the emergency vet, to be honest I was thinking along the lines of SixStar, it's very thin coating of chocolate and not like he's eaten 150g of choc, but I guess it's better safe than sorry.
> 
> £130 just to see the vet though.....!


Yes, better safe than sorry if you're concerned. Let us know how he gets on!

Why do they always do these things out of usual veterinary hours?!


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks again to you all for posting to encourage me to go. My purse is a little lighter but hopefully that'll be my only concern! He was given something to make him sick and he brought up his dinner (which he'd had maybe 30 mins beforehand) some chocolate and some wrappers.

They initially said they'd make him sick, feed him some charcoal then put him on a drip and monitor him overnight, but when we said he's not insured they said they'd just make him sick and if he brought it all up he'd probably be ok to go home. He's a bit dozy as the stuff they gave him has morphine in it, but I'll just keep an eye on him overnight and if he's fine in the morning, we'll have had an expensive box of after eights and nothing else. Turned out to be an expensive gift someone had given me!



SixStar said:


> Why do they always do these things out of usual veterinary hours?!


They never fail do they, Sunday night seems to be a favourite. Twice we've had to rush Ringo to the vet and both times it was a Sunday night....


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

soulful dog said:


> Thanks again to you all for posting to encourage me to go. My purse is a little lighter but hopefully that'll be my only concern! He was given something to make him sick and he brought up his dinner (which he'd had maybe 30 mins beforehand) some chocolate and some wrappers.
> 
> They initially said they'd make him sick, feed him some charcoal then put him on a drip and monitor him overnight, but when we said he's not insured they said they'd just make him sick and if he brought it all up he'd probably be ok to go home. He's a bit dozy as the stuff they gave him has morphine in it, but I'll just keep an eye on him overnight and if he's fine in the morning, we'll have on expensive box of after eights and nothing else. Turned out to be an expensive gift someone had given me!
> 
> They never fail do they, Sunday night seems to be a favourite. Twice we've had to rush Ringo to the vet and both times it was a Sunday night....


I'm glad he's feeling better. Sam did this a few months ago with a half a large box of dark mint thorntons. He was made to be sick and didn't have any lasting after effects so I'm sure Ringo will be fine.


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

my yorkie x jrt managed to eat a massive box of throntons choccies over xmas.
He had awful diarrhoea for a couple of days, and was quiet..but soon bounced back.
I didn't take him to the vet because as far as I was concerned....damage was done. he went to bed, ate chocolate....and by the time we were up next morning, sh*te was all over the kitchen.
I starved him,made sure he drank and told him several times if he dies its his own fault (tongue in cheek there btw!!).

I am just grateful my little dog wasn't one for whom theobromine can kill (this time!) He has been caged when left ever since (he got onto kitchen worktop and pulled box down off top of a cupboard which was sat on the worktop!!!)

glad your dog ok too x


----------

